# remplace le blanc par du turquoise



## madolian (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai allumé mon ibook aujourd'hui et la surprise etait un peu bizarre. Rien qu'a l apage de demarrage avec la pomme.... l'ecran de fond etait turquoise et pas blanc. Et quand mon bureau est apparu, les reflet blanc de la barre de tache et des icones etaient aussi turquoise !!!

Quelle est cette vaste blague !!

Merci de m'aider !


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2010)

Peut être un reset Pram ?

Sinon, il faudrait le brancher sur un écran externe avec l'adaptateur mini-vga/vga pour voir si c'est l'écran ou la carte graphique.


----------



## madolian (13 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de faire un reset pram..... rien de changé !! :s


et l'adaptateur que j'ai sur mon ordi fixe est plus gros que celui préconisé pour l'ibook !! sh###!!


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2010)

reset pmu, mais j'y crois moyen.


----------



## madolian (14 Novembre 2010)

je me rend compte que la prise femelle dvi sur mon ibook G4 n'est ni un mini dvi , ni un micro dvi. Il n'y a qu'une patte pointant à l'interieur !!


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2010)

Sur mes iBooks (G3 et G4) c'est du mini-vga/vga l'adaptateur et ça fonctionne parfaitement (idem sur iMac G5, d'ailleurs)


----------



## madolian (14 Novembre 2010)

j'étais peut être pas bien réveillé ce matin en essayant celui qui est sur mon imac (le dernier blanc) que j'utilise pour avoir un deuxième écran.... mais ça n'est pas rentré !!


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2010)

Nan ça ne marche pas, c'est *mini-vga/vga* pas mini-dvi/vga qu'il faut.
Moins de 10 sur La Baie


----------



## madolian (14 Novembre 2010)

ah !!!!!
bizarre le symbole est pareil pourtant !!! 
j'avais qd même pris une photo au cas où !!

Merci pour ton aide !!!

Je vais maintenant en dégoter un pour voir d'où vient la panne !! :s


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2010)

Le symbole ne sert qu'à dire que c'est là qu'on branche un écran extérieur.
Pas le format utilisé pour ça&#8230; 

T'as essayé le reset pmu ?


----------



## madolian (14 Novembre 2010)

oui j'ai fait un pram 5 fois de suite et un pmu encore à l'instant.... mais rien n'a changé !!


----------



## didgar (17 Novembre 2010)

Salut !



madolian a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai allumé mon ibook aujourd'hui et la surprise etait un peu bizarre. Rien qu'a l apage de demarrage avec la pomme.... l'ecran de fond etait turquoise et pas blanc. Et quand mon bureau est apparu, les reflet blanc de la barre de tache et des icones etaient aussi turquoise !!!
> 
> Quelle est cette vaste blague !!
> ...



Peut-être qu'il te manque le vert ! Essayer en changeant le fond d'écran ou afficher une photo à dominante verte, ou taper un texte dans ton éditeur favori et le mettre en vert  ... pour voir quoi ! 

[edit] ce n'est pas le vert qu'il te manque mais le rouge ... désolé ;-) [/edit]

A+

Didier


----------

